# SubTank nano and mini spare glass



## Raslin (25/2/15)

I broke my nano's glass today. Dropped out of my pocket Fortunately it comes with a spare. But I think I need to keep a spare just in case.

Is anybody stocking these?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/15)

I have ordered for the mini not the nano though, not sure when we will get the stock as China just got back today


----------



## Raslin (25/2/15)

Good to know, I still need the nano though. But am thinking a second spare on the mini wouldn't be a waste.


----------

